# My First TV commercial featuring my music



## dannymc (Aug 14, 2018)

hi Guys thought i might share this with you guys as its another tick box i'd been hoping to get eventually on my music journey. 

just landed my first TV commercial with one of my dark sinister tracks that i wrote about a year ago currently airing in Poland. here is the video commercial. 




Danny


----------



## muk (Aug 14, 2018)

Congrats Danny! Very cool to see your career evolving, and well deserved. Did you land the placement through the trailer company, or was it custom work?


----------



## Anders Bru (Aug 14, 2018)

Congrats Danny! Well deserved


----------



## R. Soul (Aug 14, 2018)

Nice one Danny. You're with BMI, right? 

I wish PRS was better at showing where my music airs. On half of my tracks I only know the country, not the channel, let alone the show.


----------



## Jaap (Aug 14, 2018)

Ha awesome Danny


----------



## dannymc (Aug 14, 2018)

> Did you land the placement through the trailer company, or was it custom work?



no man i wrote this over a year ago for one of my production music libraries. it was for an album to be featured in Tv commercials for medical products but ya never know where your music will end up it seems. 

Danny


----------



## dannymc (Aug 14, 2018)

R. Soul said:


> Nice one Danny. You're with BMI, right?
> 
> I wish PRS was better at showing where my music airs. On half of my tracks I only know the country, not the channel, let alone the show.



thanks buddy no i'm with ASCAP actually.

i didn't find out about the placement from my PRO, they usually dont have that level of detail. the label informed me of the placement directly yesterday as there was a nice sync fee attached to the placement which was a nice pleasant surprise 

Danny


----------



## CGR (Aug 14, 2018)

Who knew discounted bananas could be so dramatic?! 
Congratulations on the placement. Hope it gets a high rotation and earns some decent dollars for you.


----------



## macmac (Aug 14, 2018)

Congratulations Danny! Great track!


----------

